# Word of the Day - Ephemeral



## debodun (Apr 30, 2021)

Ephemeral (adjective) - lasting for a very short time, transient.

The flowers of the night-blooming cereus are ephemeral.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 30, 2021)

Clothing fashions tend to be ephemeral.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 30, 2021)

Did you know that Bees have an Ephemeral lifespan ?


----------



## RubyK (Apr 30, 2021)

May Flies also have an ephemeral lifespan. They swarm, mate, and die within 24 hours.

*The Mayfly*


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2021)

Some of my old high school dates were ephemeral.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 1, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Some of my old high school dates were ephemeral.


Aw Pappy, how those girls treated a young boy's heart.


----------

